# All pics, some good, some candids



## Deleted member 357 (Dec 19, 2018)

Seems like ratings megathread is not the goto anymore


----------



## SubhumanOverload (Dec 19, 2018)

Solid username to picture ratio
I’m actually mind blown how the back of your head is flatter than me jfl


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 19, 2018)

Lose weight fat boy. Above average. 5 PSL.


----------



## theropeking (Dec 19, 2018)

your best pic by far. myb its because of the white paper sheet that makes your skin slightly different/better?


----------



## androidcel (Dec 19, 2018)

around 5psl imo.


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Dec 19, 2018)

ovrck said:


> you look like utter dog shit, subhuman curry
> 
> wish you will be banned from lookism forever


----------



## Reddit_Ruined_PSL (Dec 19, 2018)

good looking curry


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 19, 2018)

Good looking for a curry ngl.


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Dec 19, 2018)

ovrck said:


> keep coping manlet shitskin
> 
> is only hope


Lol if thats u in that picture u shouldnt be even talking


----------



## Krezo (Dec 19, 2018)

Where do you live? If you're in India then you should be fine. If, however, you're in a Western country then you're pretty much fucked as a curry.


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Dec 19, 2018)

Krezo said:


> Where do you live? If you're in India then you should be fine. If, however, you're in a Western country then you're pretty much fucked as a curry.


i thrive here, i have had dated enough exchange students in uni to know thats bullshit SFcel shit


----------



## mojopin (Dec 19, 2018)

You look like you have potential to be a chadeep tbh


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Dec 19, 2018)

SubhumanOverload said:


> Solid username to picture ratio
> I’m actually mind blown how the back of your head is flatter than me jfl


i would worry more about how much the midface is better than yours cuckcel bhai


----------



## King (Dec 19, 2018)

psl 6.5 many copers in this thread


----------



## Claire Violet (Dec 19, 2018)

Bhaiyaarijaani, u never fail to amaze me. Such a mogger. How can mortals even compare?


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Dec 19, 2018)

6 psl


hows the wieghtlos going?


----------



## LooksJourney (Dec 19, 2018)

You are the highest T Indian I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Soontm (Dec 19, 2018)

Why dont you write in caps


----------



## SubhumanOverload (Dec 19, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> i would worry more about how much the midface is better than yours cuckcel bhai




I’ve given up so I’m Gucci boi


So Skull reshaping when boyo


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 19, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> Seems like ratings megathread is not the goto anymore



good eyes, good lower third but you lack zygomatic bones.
5.8/10


----------



## Coping (Dec 19, 2018)

PSL 6-6.5 above average


----------



## Blitz (Dec 19, 2018)

God damn that lower third holy shit I'm jealous af.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 19, 2018)

Your lower third helps. 6/10.


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (Dec 19, 2018)

Chadpreet, very handsome.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 19, 2018)

Krezo said:


> then you're pretty much fucked as a curry.



He would still do well in the west, he's a 6/10 curry. Women care about face, not race.


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Dec 19, 2018)

Lorsss said:


> good eyes, good lower third but you lack zygomatic bones.
> 5.8/10


lol at this fucking site.
yeah.....no
my cheekbones are sharp, high, forward set as fuck and i have a great ogee curve



https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...G3K1EhHU9_3dXNbhz2OYDi_2WzAYIsGDsW6M9aVsxhPJe


----------



## shimada (Dec 19, 2018)

weight loss would be your biggest lookmax

id say "high tier normie"


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 19, 2018)

shimada said:


> weight loss would be your biggest lookmax
> 
> id say "high tier normie"


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Dec 19, 2018)

fjgjigg


----------



## Reyansh7730 (Dec 19, 2018)

6-6.5 PSL but tbh your SMV is much lower than this because you are curry

if you are living in a white country adjusted PSL rating is 4.5 

i could see PSL 4.5-5 average looking white guys outslaying you 

it is what it is


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Dec 19, 2018)

Reyansh7730 said:


> 6-6.5 PSL but tbh your SMV is much lower than this because you are curry
> 
> if you are living in a white country adjusted PSL rating is 4.5
> 
> ...


do not project your insecurities on me


----------



## Reyansh7730 (Dec 19, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> do not project your insecurities on me



tough pill to swallow bro you're probably used to everyone licking your balls but i say it how it is. most western girls wont even look at you simply because you are curry

to these girls your PSL rating is irrelevant 

it is what it is


----------



## Nibba (Dec 19, 2018)

Curry Chad. ?


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Dec 19, 2018)

Reyansh7730 said:


> tough pill to swallow bro you're probably used to everyone licking your balls but i say it how it is. most western girls wont even look at you simply because you are curry
> 
> to these girls your PSL rating is irrelevant
> 
> it is what it is


lol at the keyboard smash, such a quick reply reyansh.

i have dated a french exchange student in my uni days and had a spanish lady tell me randomly how cute i am. My current gf is an indian girl who was brought up in UK. Also lol at "slaying", shows ur a virgin living in la la land. I got over that shit long back


----------



## mido the slayer (Dec 19, 2018)

good jaw but you look too ethnic i would say 5/10


----------



## Reyansh7730 (Dec 19, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> lol at the keyboard smash, such a quick reply reyansh.
> 
> i have dated a french exchange student in my uni days and had a spanish lady tell me randomly how cute i am. My current gf is an indian girl who was brought up in UK. Also lol at "slaying", shows ur a virgin living in la la land. I got over that shit long back



you obviously don't want to accept reality 

our race is a MAJOR failo 

the french student would've been PSL 4 at best and the spanish lady was probably just being polite 

what do you want me to say


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Dec 19, 2018)

Reyansh7730 said:


> you obviously don't want to accept reality
> 
> our race is a MAJOR failo
> 
> ...


dont put "us" in the same bucket because honestly u sound like a loser to me and im not one. And she was hot. 

im the one accepting reality here, ur simply trying to play the game of "sorrow shared is sorrow halved"


----------



## Reyansh7730 (Dec 20, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> dont put "us" in the same bucket because honestly u sound like a loser to me and im not one. And she was hot.
> 
> im the one accepting reality here, ur simply trying to play the game of "sorrow shared is sorrow halved"



you don't think it's a disadvantage being curry in a white country? it's been hell for me but then again i'm ugly but my other better looking curry friends don't have much luck

you seem very NT judging by these photos though so maybe that's the difference idk


----------



## Time Travel (Dec 20, 2018)

Lifewasted said:


> Good looking for a curry ngl.


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 20, 2018)

Slayer ngl, mogs Ahaan Pandey to the dirt. That jawline is insane bhai


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 20, 2018)

Reyansh7730 said:


> you don't think it's a disadvantage being curry in a white country? it's been hell for me but then again i'm ugly but my other better looking curry friends don't have much luck
> 
> you seem very NT judging by these photos though so maybe that's the difference idk


Post your pics here and people will tell if it’s your looks or your race. A lot of Indians are ugly but that doesn’t mean that every Indian including the OP falls into that catrgory. If you want to cry more you can go to incels.is


----------



## Vanillestorms (Dec 20, 2018)

Are you that retard that sucks Pandey’s cock 24/7?


----------



## Kyros (Dec 20, 2018)

No no no no.

Not you again.

Please no.


----------



## Reyansh7730 (Dec 20, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Post your pics here and people will tell if it’s your looks or your race. A lot of Indians are ugly but that doesn’t mean that every Indian including the OP falls into that catrgory. If you want to cry more you can go to incels.is



i think you're a delusional dumb fuck tbh. it's beyond me how other indians can't accept their race is a MAJOR failo and i tried to go on incels.is but they rejected me. i'm not posting my pics here i would legit kill myself after the comments i would receive not even joking. trust me when i say this but when OP tells girls he's indian it WILL disadvantage him and your coping isn't going to change that


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 20, 2018)

Krezo said:


> Where do you live? If you're in India then you should be fine. If, however, you're in a Western country then you're pretty much fucked as a curry.


Attractiveness transcends race. People who blame it on race are either autistic irl or ugly asf. Race is just a cope.


----------



## Reyansh7730 (Dec 20, 2018)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Attractiveness transcends race. People who blame it on race are either autistic irl or ugly asf. Race is just a cope.



enough of this just ENOUGH

i can't stand any more of this deluded bullshit coping 

girls would rather go for a 6/10 white guy over a 8/10 asian and this applies to indians as well proof:

https://lookism.net/Thread-BRUTAL-RACE-PILL-FOR-ASAINS

just fucking SWALLOW the pill you DELUDED little insect


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 20, 2018)

Reyansh7730 said:


> enough of this just ENOUGH
> 
> i can't stand any more of this deluded bullshit coping
> 
> ...


That "experiment" is the most autistic thing I've ever seen. Most of these girls cant even imagine an 8/10 Asian. Why the fuck didnt he show pictures?


----------



## Phad (Dec 20, 2018)

Reyansh7730 said:


> enough of this just ENOUGH
> 
> i can't stand any more of this deluded bullshit coping
> 
> ...


when they think of asian or indian they thinking of a stereotypical indian or asian.
stereotypes like bad smelling, short, non masculine, dark skinned(indians), yellow skinned (asians)

OP on the other hand has features which are sought after in every race and seems like a great looking guy overall


----------



## Reyansh7730 (Dec 20, 2018)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> That "experiment" is the most autistic thing I've ever seen. Most of these girls cant even imagine an 8/10 Asian. Why the fuck didnt he show pictures?



i don't need this experiment to prove it to me i have seen this irl and this experiment just reaffirms that you are obviously just living a life of denial


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 20, 2018)

Reyansh7730 said:


> i don't need this experiment to prove it to me i have seen this irl and this experiment just reaffirms that you are obviously just living a life of denial


Confirmation bias lmao.


----------



## Reyansh7730 (Dec 20, 2018)

Phad said:


> when they think of asian or indian they thinking of a 8/10 stereotypical indian or asian.
> stereotypes like bad smelling, short, non masculine, dark skinned(indians), yellow skinned (asians)
> 
> OP on the other hand has features which are sought after in every race and seems like a great looking guy overall



coooope
i am shocked with the delusion here people don't want to accept reality


----------



## Phad (Dec 20, 2018)

i


Reyansh7730 said:


> coooope
> i am shocked with the delusion here people don't want to accept reality


its only cope if you arnt getting results


----------



## Reyansh7730 (Dec 20, 2018)

this is a circus i am literally laughing at this level of cope


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 20, 2018)

Reyansh7730 said:


> coooope
> i am shocked with the delusion here people don't want to accept reality


I thought this site would be less mentally ill than lookism


----------



## Vanillestorms (Dec 20, 2018)

Reyansh7730 said:


> enough of this just ENOUGH
> 
> i can't stand any more of this deluded bullshit coping
> 
> ...


Fuck off to Stormfront you idiot


----------



## Reyansh7730 (Dec 20, 2018)

the cope levels in this thread are some of the biggest i've seen


----------



## Nibba (Dec 20, 2018)

Reyansh7730 said:


> enough of this just ENOUGH
> 
> i can't stand any more of this deluded bullshit coping
> 
> ...


What experiment? It's just a standard lookism fraud thread


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 20, 2018)

Good bone structure, facial asthethics are dead average, looks above average in some pics tho. You look very robust wich is good. Also trim your brows.


----------



## Reyansh7730 (Dec 20, 2018)

ok to all the copers in this thread answer me this:

is being a curry in a white country a disadvantage in any way?


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 20, 2018)

Reyansh7730 said:


> ok to all the copers in this thread answer me this:
> 
> is being a curry in a white country a disadvantage in any way?


I think so


----------



## Reyansh7730 (Dec 20, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> I think so



no fucking shit


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 20, 2018)

Reyansh7730 said:


> no fucking shit


Well you asked the question


----------



## Reyansh7730 (Dec 20, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Well you asked the question



yeah i know and you gave the first truthful non coping answer


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 20, 2018)

+ Great Ramus
+ Good Harmony
- Bizygomatic >5.7 inches
- Thin narrow lips

Could be a slayer with weightloss and gymcelling

Don't doubt you get compliments

Ignore people saying curries don't slay I know an indian that's 24 and has 200 slays


----------



## Claire Violet (Dec 20, 2018)

Reyansh7730 said:


> ok to all the copers in this thread answer me this:
> 
> is being a curry in a white country a disadvantage in any way?


Yes, but OP dosen't look like the traditonal curry. He could pass as Southern European becuase he has high class north Indian pheno. The only thing that would failo him in the west is hinduism, but why should he care when he bangs top tier hindu foids on the regular? He asceended before it even started for him jfl.


----------



## robtical (Dec 20, 2018)

LOOKING GOOD BHAI. SIDHARTH WONT LEAVE HIS BASEMENT BECAUSE HE CAN FEEL THE MOG


----------



## Reyansh7730 (Dec 20, 2018)

Claire Violet said:


> Yes, but OP dosen't look like the traditonal curry. He could pass as Southern European becuase he has high class north Indian pheno. The only thing that would failo him in the west is hinduism, but why should he care when he bangs top tier hindu foids on the regular? He asceended before it even started for him jfl.



cooope he looks curry at first glance could not pass for italian at all. i agree though wouldn't if was banging top tier hindu foids


----------



## Madness (Dec 20, 2018)

Saw you on lookism i think. 7/10 ignoring "racepill"


----------



## Reyansh7730 (Dec 20, 2018)

robtical said:


> LOOKING GOOD BHAI. SIDHARTH WONT LEAVE HIS BASEMENT BECAUSE HE CAN FEEL THE MOG


annoying as fuck and not funny


----------



## Claire Violet (Dec 20, 2018)

Reyansh7730 said:


> cooope he looks curry at first glance could not pass for italian at all. i agree though wouldn't care about banging top tier hindu foids


Are u his alt lmao?


----------



## Reyansh7730 (Dec 20, 2018)

Claire Violet said:


> Are u his alt lmao?



you're obviously severely retarded


----------

